# Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions....



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

As the title says, I'm thinking of a 2006 3.2, have a couple of questions..
Is there anybody out there with the air suspension? How does it differ from the stock suspension, besides the obvious, any complaints, comments?
Does the Bluetooth work from the sim or only transfer the call itself, i.e. Can I get a phone book on the display screen, and does the display screen tell me when a phone call is coming in?
In regards to the color MFI, do I have to get the active cruise control in order to have this? Does a color MFI come on the car standard or with any other options?
thanks in advance for your response....


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (Juaser)*

I have an '05 4.2, S-line . Sport suspension, but not the air suspension. It has one of the best rides/handeling for a car this size. 
I have 5k miles so far and its a very enjoyable car, and fast, eats my cayenne for lunch. The car really needs 19" RS style wheels though to really look its best.

The MMI screen is color for all versions as far as i know. 
I would go for the active xenons before the suspension.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (Juaser)*

In Canada, I believe the color MFI requires the NAV option.
Edit: Posts on AudiWorld suggest you need either DVD Nav or Adaptive Cruise Control for the color MFI.


_Modified by GLI_Man at 12:21 AM 9-26-2005_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (GLI_Man)*

picking it up today. Black and Amaretto with everything but the ACC
Thanks for your imput, I'll post pictures when I get a chance. Lets see if we can bring this fourum to life....


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (Juaser)*

You've gotta post pics of your Amaretto interior! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (GLI_Man)*

Dealer screwed it up, its coming in tommorow. I'll post pictures when I get back home.


----------



## ebenke (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (Juaser)*

Your going to like the Amaretto. I have always gone gray, but this time i went Amaretto, very cool combination


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (ebenke)*

car is amazing. I will take some pictures when the weather clears up. Anybody using a SE p910A phone with the bluetooth? anybody have full functionality?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (ebenke)*

You're right. I went with the Amaretto, and I'm loving it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll clean her up and post some pics.


----------



## markus_maximus (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (GLI_Man)*

Any luck with those pics? 
Does the '06 with Amaretto have the silver or black headliner?


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Thinking of pulling the trigger on a 2006 V6, questions.... (markus_maximus)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2245910








The 2006's use a black headliner instead of the light gray in the 2005's.


----------

